# topics..



## beavan (Mar 6, 2005)

anybody got any nice FACTUAL topic to write about?i'm sitting for the GCE A levels this year and i guessed i needed quite abit of practise and feedback because i keep failing  

any nice topics to start out with?


----------



## Gehanna (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you have an example of something you wrote in the past? Perhaps we could start from there.


Sincerely,
Gehanna


----------



## Kajarow (Mar 6, 2005)

Iv never wrote non-fiction besides from school papers.

But what sort of areas did you use to write in, and what areas are you interested in. That might help.

-KAJAROW


----------



## S.Thomas (Mar 7, 2005)

same with me ,if there was no school i wouldn't write it at all.


----------



## Gafgarian (Mar 7, 2005)

I had to revamp my already posted essay "Inside the mind of a psychopath" so I could turn it in as my graduataion project, so I have a copy of the paper with citations and a bibliography.  What is that you are looking for exactly?


----------



## Kajarow (Mar 7, 2005)

S.Thomas said:
			
		

> same with me ,if there was no school i wouldn't write it at all.



Really..Im the complete opposite, if there was no school I would be a full time wirter.


----------



## beavan (Mar 8, 2005)

well i guess it would be topics that are for school..the topics that are given to us normally are like argumentative..such as "can poverty ever be abolished?" or "there is more good in science than bad, discuss"

its just stuff like that


----------

